# Mattaus Hyperion question



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 23, 2015)

I was having connection issues in my SF 3P with my P60 Hyperion, so my module that I bought here (triple XPE) made and lost contact several times over a few seconds. Now its stuck in strobe mode.... 8 clicks doesn't seem to get me into program mode, just strobes. 

Anyone got any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------

